# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: KOÇ MEZAR TAŞLARI

## anau

*KOÇ MEZAR TAŞLARI*


Koç Türklerde Erlik, Yiğitlik ve Bağımsızlık sembolüdür. Mezar Taşı olarakta (büyük oranda) genç yaşta ölen kahraman erler için dikilirdi. Bu taşların üzerleri kılıç, silah desenleri yanında hem İslam öncesi hemde İslam sonrası zamanlarda da Kadim Türk Tamgaları ve sembolleri ile de doludur. Moğolistan dan, Kazakistana, Kırgızistan dan, Azerbaycana, oradan da Anadolunun içlerine kadar sayısız Koç Mezar taşları bulunmaktadır. Bu Türkün kadim kültürün ve inancın devamlılığını ve göçlerini bize açık ve doğrudan göstermektedir. Hatta Türk Balbal ları kadim Türkistan Coğrafyasından daha da ileride aşağıda Çanakkale ye, Balkanlara, yukarıda Sibiryaya Kafkasya ya kadar uzanmaktadır.
Tüm bu kültürel ve inanç mirasımız Türkün Anadolu daki Tapusunu oluşturmakta, Türkün tarihinden tarih, kültüründen kültür, inancından inanç çalmak isteyenlere ise bir tokat gibi inmektedir!
- Kürşad BAYTOK

----------

